# Corona Virus Member check-in!



## Boogieman (Mar 24, 2020)

Figured I would start a member check-in since we are all in this together!

 Crazy times in this world!

Just post up let us know how you and your family are doing.

Also if we have guys who need anything and anyone can help out lets do what we can for each other!

Me and my family are doing just fine so far! 

Take care guys!

Boogie


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 24, 2020)

All good here!


----------



## Deadhead (Mar 24, 2020)

Going good here in deep east texas brothas


----------



## DNW (Mar 24, 2020)

Wife had strep for about a week. 3 days go by after shes better and I now have it. Been a week now and finally feeling somewhat better.  My throat has never been this raw.  No covid tho.  Oh, gym f*cking closed while I was sick


----------



## German89 (Mar 24, 2020)

I rose this morning.  

Slight cough... My son. Cough.  Hopefully it's gone in a few days.

My mother works health care.  We are bound to get it.


----------



## rawdeal (Mar 24, 2020)

Me doing fine but Wife suffering allergy symptoms that kinda mask things.  We are able to (mostly) social-distance ourselves and our state is not one of the hot spots so far.
Fingers crossed for all here and their loved ones.


----------



## Trump (Mar 24, 2020)

We are all really good keeping the kids as busy as we can. Plenty exercise and family games, few arguments between the kids obviously but nothing out the ordinary


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 24, 2020)

Back home with me Missus. We're both feeling fine, no symptoms at all, but still observing the quarantine.

Fook though if every cough or sneeze we don't stop and look at each other sideways  We're committed that if one of us gets it we'll both get it though, so we're not staying in different room or avoiding contact with each other. I need to be near her during this sort of thing.


----------



## CJ (Mar 24, 2020)

We're fine, but the ol' lady is treating me like I'm surrounded by a cloud of plague.

Won't come near me, tells the kids to stay away from me, either immediately cleans or tosses anything I touch. She actually cried (no bullshit) when I pretended to give her a hug. She's gone batshit crazy.

It sucks.


----------



## dk8594 (Mar 24, 2020)

We’re fine and closely monitoring our toilet paper inventory


----------



## German89 (Mar 24, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> We're fine, but the ol' lady is treating me like I'm surrounded by a cloud of plague.
> 
> Won't come near me, tells the kids to stay away from me, either immediately cleans or tosses anything I touch. She actually cried (no bullshit) when I pretended to give her a hug. She's gone batshit crazy.
> 
> It sucks.



I've told my son to stay away from oma.

Not to touch anything she does. She can be contaminated.  I woke up and was furious. Her phone on the sanitized table. Candy scattered. Her coat not outside.  I am... just like your wife. But!!! You work service industry. So. You're probably fine.  Shes just being cautious and, you should thank her for that.


----------



## Jada (Mar 24, 2020)

Just have a bad cold, trying my best to not give the cold to my kids when I'm at home making breakfast lunch dinner  homework.. online school....  fkin crazy. Washing my hands.... like a thousand times , my hands are dry.... having tissue for everything and lysol everything


----------



## German89 (Mar 24, 2020)

Yeah. In case you boys didnt know... constant hand washing = dry hands. 

When we transition into winter. My hands crack from constantly washing hands at work. And dishes by hand.


----------



## rawdeal (Mar 24, 2020)

German89 said:


> Yeah. In case you boys didnt know... constant hand washing = dry hands.
> 
> When we transition into winter. My hands crack from constantly washing hands at work. And dishes by hand.



Reverse Misogyny?!  We boys are the cleaner gender ... I, for one, always gargle after oral explorations.


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 24, 2020)

All good down south ... getting use to no restaurants being open except for take out ..  my girl friend is a nurse in a hospital where they've suspended all elective / non-clinical surgery about 50% of their cases ... the other shoe is about to drop where people will start being laid off ... my business rev down 50% also ... everyone is going to be effected by this downturn soon ...

On a positive note  our family of 5 is all healthy ...


----------



## tinymk (Mar 24, 2020)

No confirmed cases in our city yet, 7 cases 45 minutes away(next closest city).  We are doing great


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 24, 2020)

tinymk said:


> No confirmed cases in our city yet, 7 cases 45 minutes away(next closest city).  We are doing great



I was thinking about the term confirmed cases ... since most areas are doing very little testing it is my belief that there are far more cases than currently being reported ... in my state other cities near us are reporting cases but very few in my city ... but almost no one is being tested ... my assumption is that many more people have it ... I believe that is safer assumption to be making ...


----------



## tinymk (Mar 24, 2020)

My State has tested 567 people with 29 confirmed cases.  We are rural in terms of people in the state.  I have no zero doubts we have the virus here just no one has been tested yet.


----------



## CantTouchThis (Mar 24, 2020)

All good here. Just on the outskirts of London at the moment however I still see people wearing masks and gloves, some even protective suits!

Still working at the moment, can't get the car MOT'd so using public transport... I'm in the belief that I'm more than likely to get clovid19 and its merely a waiting game considering my job is interacting with the general public.

UK is now in Lockdown, which may I say has literally done nothing. On the bright side people have generally stopped hording supplies and I'm able to get some rice and pasta finally.

Lucky to still have my job too. If anyone is struggling in the UK and needs supplies or help; I'm sure there's a few others like me that would be happy to help.


----------



## bugman (Mar 24, 2020)

Doing well here in Ga.  We're about an hour away from the state's hot spot though.    Albany.


----------



## Rhino99 (Mar 24, 2020)

All good....


----------



## German89 (Mar 24, 2020)

tinymk said:


> My State has tested 567 people with 29 confirmed cases.  We are rural in terms of people in the state.  I have no zero doubts we have the virus here just no one has been tested yet.



7 confirmed cases in my area I think. F.m.l.

All I can think. Do I live in the car. at least it's sanitized


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Mar 24, 2020)

Just outside of London UK, I haven't seen an egg in 10 days. Not the biggest problem in the grand scheme of things but still, annoying. 

On the bright side, 2 weeks since the whole family (grandmother & parents) have moved into my place with no issues so far. We're in self-imposed full lockdown. Nobody is leaving this ****ing house under any circumstances. Dogs included.


----------



## DF (Mar 24, 2020)

I have had to decrease business hours & drop employees to part time.  I’m in the process of applying for a disaster relief loan.  I’ve spent 2 hours on the online application & an 29% complete.


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 24, 2020)

Work is still open. I'm a truck mechanic at a large national dealership, were not closing till they make us. 

Gf is completely out of work, 2 room mates laid off another working from home. 

No coronavirus, I have asthma and little worried at the moment what would happen if I get it


----------



## Boogieman (Mar 25, 2020)

transcend2007 said:


> I was thinking about the term confirmed cases ... since most areas are doing very little testing it is my belief that there are far more cases than currently being reported ... in my state other cities near us are reporting cases but very few in my city ... but almost no one is being tested ... my assumption is that many more people have it ... I believe that is safer assumption to be making ...



This alone will bring down the case to death rate! Making it not as scary!


----------



## Blacktail (Mar 25, 2020)

We are good. Kids are driving wife insane and intern she is driving me insane! And no gym is not helping!


----------



## German89 (Mar 25, 2020)

I don't want to see another wife complaint

FUKKIN HELP HER!!!!

She is with them all day.. Do your fukkin job.. come home and fukkin help her!!!  when you get home tell her to scram for a hour or two. even if it's 2x a week. She will do better.  I promise!!!


----------



## Boogieman (Mar 25, 2020)

German89 said:


> I don't want to see another wife complaint
> 
> FUKKIN HELP HER!!!!
> 
> She is with them all day.. Do your fukkin job.. come home and fukkin help her!!!  when you get home tell her to scram for a hour or two. even if it's 2x a week. She will do better.  I promise!!!



German, thanks for putting this out there, we all can do just a little bit better. Everyone is going through a lot of different emotions right now! Lots of anxiety and what ifs...

Its always good to get another perspective which German has given here. Be nice to those people you really care about, they are probably doing their best during these hard times. 

It can be too easy to get sucked into an argument which will only exaberate the current situation and make things worse. 

As for not having a gym avaliable, we just the type of go getters that need that in our life. So figure out a way to get by until your gym opens back up! 

I pray to god that we get back to normal soon but there is no knowing when that will happen. So buckle up for the ride and be your best you!!!

Sorry for the rant, and not bagging on any of you guys but sometimes someone elses perspective really can open your eyes! Thanks German, I will do better myself as I have not had the best attitude with my better half here lately.


----------



## bvs (Mar 25, 2020)

Things aren't bad where I live, but we are in level two lockdown and it looks like we will move to stage three sometime soon which pretty much means you can't leave the house. 

All non essential businesses have been shutdown and you can't have more than 10 people in one place at time which is ok for a loner like me haha but not having the gym is seriously pissing me off


----------



## German89 (Mar 25, 2020)

bvs said:


> Things aren't bad where I live, but we are in level two lockdown and it looks like we will move to stage three sometime soon which pretty much means you can't leave the house.
> 
> All non essential businesses have been shutdown and you can't have more than 10 people in one place at time which is ok for a loner like me haha but not having the gym is seriously pissing me off



Should've took note while we shut down to stock up


----------



## German89 (Mar 25, 2020)

I woke up... Unfortunately

I'll go do stairs in like a half hour.... by then the sun should be up enough that I can be in the woods


----------



## bigdog (Mar 27, 2020)

All good here. I'm holding down the housework and cooking everyday. I do all the shopping and whatever needs done because my wife still works. She works in a hospital but its brain, spine and plastic surgery only. No emergency room. They too are cutting hours and potentially laying off people soon.


----------



## Viduus (Mar 27, 2020)

Living out in the woods now. No indoor plumbing or water. We do have electricity and internet. So Netflix and a camp toilet is sustaining us.

zero cases in the surrounding counties. Home county is a war zone.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Mar 28, 2020)

So far so good here in the north georgia mountains but all of these ****s from the Atlanta area are flocking up here now and it has me nervous.  Keeping my ass inside as much as possible.


----------



## German89 (Mar 28, 2020)

https://www.instagram.com/tv/B-SZWf5j1o9/?igshid=1r441ne80cz4a


----------



## Boogieman (Mar 28, 2020)

Viduus said:


> Living out in the woods now. No indoor plumbing or water. We do have electricity and internet. So Netflix and a camp toilet is sustaining us.
> 
> zero cases in the surrounding counties. Home county is a war zone.



Good call viduus, stay safe bro!!!


----------



## German89 (Mar 29, 2020)

Boogieman said:


> German, thanks for putting this out there, we all can do just a little bit better. Everyone is going through a lot of different emotions right now! Lots of anxiety and what ifs...
> 
> Its always good to get another perspective which German has given here. Be nice to those people you really care about, they are probably doing their best during these hard times.
> 
> ...



I think I read this when you posted but, forgot to comment. 

My comment wasn't to be mean or anything.  I just know how it feels when you're dealing with your child with no help or break.... Often we hear, "you're home with the kids all day, how hard can it be"... It's not that it's a hard job.  It isn't.  It's the fact that, we don't get a break.  We don't get like 20 mins to just, take a break.

My ex husband always threw that in my face, "What do you do all day, that you need a break?!  I work 12 hrs everyday".  Yes. you work and work hard.  I am just asking for a half hour, let me go for a car ride.  the gym, alone, during the day, not at night when you get home, and you cry that you gotta watch your son, while he fukin sleeps!!  Or if, it was saturday, and I kindly asked if i could shop alone.  Nope. never. had to bring son.

All I am saying... Give her a break.  1hr. Doesn't have to be everyday.  Go tell her to get a coffee for the two of you, without the kids.  I promise.  She will appreciate it...  And vise versa.  She will most likely not resent your time alone.  It's gotta go both ways. 

Another idea.. Let her take a hot bath!  Perhaps buy her some salts, and bubbles.. A simple and kind gesture. Tell her to take some, "ME TIME"


----------



## Chump16 (Mar 30, 2020)

I am in the Raleigh area of North Carolina.  We are under a stay at home order since Friday.

All good here.  Family is healthy. Both wife and I are lucky to be able to work from home

Getting alot done around the house and working on my garage gym


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Apr 1, 2020)

All good in the Hydro household.

Still being forced to go to work unfortunately. HR said they will absolutely not shut down unless the government walks in and tells them to.

Here's to hoping that happens.


----------



## andy (Apr 1, 2020)

all good here, since i work in a supplement store I provide my other half, my mom , her parents with stuff(antioxidants,vitamins, minerals e.c)

I'm under a little risk i guess cause I work 4days a week and we still open, it's not a full lockdown yet, but I manage to stay healthy also try to stay away from older people.
In my country there's 440 cases 0 deaths about 30 recovered and around 2200people under carantine as of now we know. population together for us is 1.8million, so Its not that crazy.

stay healthy guys!!


----------



## Slimandtrim (Apr 18, 2020)

Lovely thread. And so nice to be back at ugbb. I am ok now after weeks of anxiety and everything went down the pan - am usually not so easily shaken but jeez, this one got me like none other. 
Lucky to be working from home in London and got enough loo roll 
Loosing now the 5 pounds I put on stress eating and workout routine is back on track at home. Upped my weights most muscle groups and back in the jungle  Good to hear people are coping. <3


----------



## testnoob (Apr 19, 2020)

The family and I are doing very well. The wife and I both work for essential businesses so we haven't had the financial burden. Everyone stay safe out there and I really can't wait for the gym to open back up lol.


----------

